# Monster Trout



## royboy42 (Apr 28, 2007)

Finally got my pic back from a friend and figured I'd post it even though the quality sucks. Its actually a pic of a pic. I caught the trophy in the surf in june about a mile from the pass on Galveston side. It was about 6:15 am and was barely starting to show daylight. It was caught on a bone colored spook jr in the first gut, about 18inches of water. It was right at 30" long, my biggest trout ever. I have 1 other decent pic but the taxidermist has it as I am having it mounted, will show pics of the final mount when i get it. I couldnt weigh it until several hours afterwards and it still weighed 9lbs 2 ounces. And NO, I didnt enter Star this past year unfortunately, u can bet I will every year from here on out though!! The incredible thing is that I also caught and released a 26" trout 10 minutes later, was truely a morning to remember!! The trouts overall girth was amazing, very strong and thick!


----------



## RedXCross (Aug 7, 2005)

Very nice fish indeed! Please don't take this the wrong way, but buy you a Pentax optio WP camera and keep it with you. You will never regret it.. Good job. 

Brad


----------



## Poon Chaser (Aug 22, 2006)

Nice fish!!!! congrats!!!


----------



## txpoboy (Feb 27, 2008)

Congrats!! Sure should be a fine mount!!


----------



## Troutslurp (Dec 19, 2004)

*Very Nice*

What a hog brutha. Congrats! :slimer:

Its a shame that Ike Destroyed those Surf guts

Looookin forward to seeing the mount.:cheers:

Slurp


----------



## Captain Dave (Jul 19, 2006)

What a day that was... 9 + pound trout in the surf.

Congrats.... SS on


----------



## KrazyFish (Feb 25, 2008)

Very nice trophy .......... Congrats !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## royboy42 (Apr 28, 2007)

After that trip I have never fished without having a camera with me. I was actually fishing alone at the time, with no camera when I caught it. Had I had a camera at the time I prob would have taken pics and released it. But a fish like that, especially in the morning surf doesnt come around often, I was afraid if I released it no one would believe me on how big it was!! I am very curious to see how the surf fishing is this late spring and summer after the storm. I havent waded the surf since Ike so have no idea how the guts and bottom have changed. Just looking at the pic has me anxious for April to get here, theres nothing better to me than throwing topwaters at dawn into a calm, green surf!!


----------



## WestEndAngler (Jan 30, 2007)

Nice trout!


----------



## txpoboy (Feb 27, 2008)

Who is doing your mount?


----------



## Bubbaette (Apr 10, 2005)

Wow, looks like a really nice fish. I'm sure it will be a great mount. Hopefully someday I'll get one close to that.


----------



## fishhazard28 (Jan 4, 2006)

royboy42 said:


> I was afraid if I released it no one would believe me on how big it was!!


The only man you need to impress is yourself. Your word is good by me. AND REMEMBER TO TAKE YOUR CAMERA !!!!!
Great Catch and Pic. I know the trill will last your life time.


----------



## royboy42 (Apr 28, 2007)

fishhazard28, i appreciate your comment! And I couldnt agree more. The main reason I decided to keep it was simply because I knew instantly I wanted to get it mounted, and with no camera, I had no choice. I have always been infatuated with big trout for as long as i can remember. I love all fishing, but I pretty much like trout fishing more than any other, over reds, flounder, whatever. I had caught a few fish over 25" over the years, but never a "real" trophy trout that i felt worthy of getting mounted. So when I saw the fish come up about 15 ft away, you can imagine my heart dropping when I saw the beautiful silver side as the fish tried to shake the lure. Until that point I thought i had a nice red on. So your right on when you say "ill remember the experience forever!" I actually remember stopping several times after I had put the trout on my stringer and pulling it close to me just to admire it while I was still in the water. Its like I was in shock at how big and simply impressive it was. I am blessed now to have a new bay boat, but dont think for a second I wont leave the boat at home at times, because when the surfs green and lays down just a lil, theres no better place to be in my book!!


----------



## trio-assassin (Nov 4, 2008)

awesome fish!!! be sure to always enter STAR!!!!


----------



## castaway300 (Oct 6, 2007)

First of all, great fish ! But reading about you talkin about flat green surf is too much dude. I got a bass boat and have access to a bay boat and i still look forward to those days when the surf is flat and green. 2 of the 3 trout ive caught over 25 have come from the surf.
long live the DAWN PATROL
castaway


----------



## hilldo (Jun 25, 2006)

Awesome fish!


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

A'int nothing wrong with keeping the best legal trout you ever caught.


----------



## essayons75 (May 15, 2006)

Yeah, fishermen never lie! j/k



fishhazard28 said:


> The only man you need to impress is yourself. Your word is good by me. AND REMEMBER TO TAKE YOUR CAMERA !!!!!
> Great Catch and Pic. I know the trill will last your life time.


----------



## TROUT & RED ASSASSIN (Nov 23, 2008)

*WOW*

nice fish


----------



## essayons75 (May 15, 2006)

Sorry, I forgot to say...VERY NICE TROUT!!! I would have kept it and strapped it to the hood of my truck and rode around showing everyone like we did with bucks as teenagers.


----------



## dolch (Aug 19, 2005)

post pics of the mount when you get it back!!


----------



## great white fisherman (Jun 24, 2008)

What a life time fish. Thanks for sharing with us. I wish I had learend how to fish the surf, now that I no longer have a boat. Sounds lots of fun and your the man!


----------



## Aggieangler (May 28, 2004)

I bet that whopper is going to make a beautiful mount!


----------



## royboy42 (Apr 28, 2007)

essayons75--your comment is hilarious!! When I get the fish back after being mounted I just might strap it on top of my truck and drive through the woodlands honking my horn!! It might be tough though because I had it done on a piece of driftwood with the actual topwater lure I used included, not sure if it will sit up strait, but ill figure it out!! jkn--but thanks for the suggestion!! And I will def post pics when I get it back, guys says in march!!


----------



## edex (Jul 18, 2008)

great fish man. I myself pulled out a big 28" sow out of the surf on Bryan. something about those days when it's flat...


----------



## Levi (Mar 6, 2006)

Very nice fish!!!!


----------



## hilldo (Jun 25, 2006)

My personal best (in my avatar) came off the first bar Gorda beachfront... a short hair from 30".


----------



## twitch-twitch-reel (May 21, 2006)

thanks for the report! great fish! That is one for the books!


----------



## justinlw (Jun 13, 2008)

Awesome Fish! Note for next time: Make sure your pic doesn't look like you have antlers. (tree behind you) LOL


----------



## cokemanjimbo (Jan 1, 2009)

I saw his picture on the San Luis Pass picture post. It was a lot better looking on that thread. Truly a nice trout!


----------

